# Need Help with K-wire code - Patient has commercial insurance



## platinumsurgerycenter (Sep 29, 2010)

Patient has commercial insurance, had Austin-Akin 28299 need help with K-wire code??
We are an ambulatory surgery center..

Thank you!!!


----------



## JMeggett (Sep 30, 2010)

K-wires are often bundled into the CPT codes, but if you have an insurance contract that allows you to get reimbursed for L8699 items you can bill out the K-wires with that HCPCS code.  Good luck!
Jenna


----------

